# 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

*17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Went out to 3mb from the 17th st launch Friday night for about 4 hours. Upon my return I found my truck vandalized. BE WARY! consider the gulf breeze side of the bridge.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

I wonder if it's the same punks that paintballed my truck over garcon point. Either way, I'd rather someone throw mud at me than to paint my vehicle up. A shower don't cost much compared to an insurance deductible or a paint job outright!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

I don't mind kids blowing off some steam, but do it in a way that does not cause damage to other people's property. It was a frustrating end to what I was hoping would have been a better evening of fishing.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Agreed! Paintballs and stop signs on a dark country road is one thing; the paint washes off but painballs and spraycans on someone vehicle makes you wanna neuter a bull elephant with fingernail clipers.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Hahahaha! Nice!! I may use that line in the future...


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

That sucks! When we passed underthe 17th bridge RRoverpass thingright there at the ramps this afternoon, it looked likethose goonies have justrun out of room to paint anything else on it- :rolling eyes: - I hate that happened to you - I'd be majorly p*ssed.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

aw man....That really sucks. Thanks for letting us know. I'll be sure to NEVEr park there after dark. I hope trhat you made a police report. They probably wouldn't be able to track down who did it from this incident, but if someone later gets caught in the act they may be able toget a confession on the other vehicles the punks have done.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Can't you just shoot somebody for that??


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

That launch is so convenient too. Maybe parking right next to the road would help. I was about 4 spots in and there were no other people fishing from the land that night.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

They can catch these kids if they get them in the act.

Those initials B.A.P. or whatever, are for their crew, there name is J wahtever above that.

Find those all over and watch'em, you'll find who did it to your truck.


----------



## BamaFaninMilton (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Sorry to see stuff like that happen, but fortunately your truck wasn't stolen, that happened to my Dad at Guntersville Lake in Northeast Alabama several years ago, when he got back to the boat launch his F-250 and trailer were gone! Neither were recovered, thankfully the insurance company payed up.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

That really sucks. Do you have someone that is pissed off at you, or just at the wrong place at the right time. On another note you needed your right front fender paintedoke If you have insurance to cover it (which I wouldn't on a older vehicle) you can now get an ALL over paint job. Maybe with the signature they left, they can be caught.

Spray paint can be gotten off if you get to it rather quickly. Did they only do the right side or get both sides?


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Fortunately the right side only- that was the side not facing the road. When I saw it I thought the same thing about at least it was not stolen. I have not filed a report as I needed to get home that night when I got in. Wondering if it is worth my time to even go downtown after the fact to file a repot.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Man that is messed up! Nothing funny about it. Probably a bunch of punk kids.....bet they wouldn't think it was funny if you spray painted their IPOD or PS3. They would probably take their poser a$$es and cry home to mommy.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*



> *csr2236 (12/7/2008)*Fortunately the right side only- that was the side not facing the road. When I saw it I thought the same thing about at least it was not stolen. I have not filed a report as I needed to get home that night when I got in. Wondering if it is worth my time to even go downtown after the fact to file a repot.


I would. Like I said, I doubt they'd find out who dunnit, but atleast it would be on file


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*



> *roofordie (12/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *csr2236 (12/7/2008)*Fortunately the right side only- that was the side not facing the road. When I saw it I thought the same thing about at least it was not stolen. I have not filed a report as I needed to get home that night when I got in. Wondering if it is worth my time to even go downtown after the fact to file a repot.
> ...


I would too. These little punks have their own personal "tags" that they use over and over and he may get caught later painting the same crap on something else. If there's a record of it, you may get compensated for it later.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*



> *konz (12/7/2008)*Man that is messed up! Nothing funny about it. Probably a bunch of punk kids.....bet they wouldn't think it was funny if you spray painted their IPOD or PS3. They would probably take their poser a$$es and cry home to mommy.


but they wouldn't think it was funny if you sprayed their ass with some buckshot.


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

but they wouldn't think it was funny if you sprayed their ass with some buckshot.[/quote]



Thats what im talkin bout! Lil' remington revenge!!!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Well sorry about your truck:banghead but thanks for posting because I WON"T be taking the boat and NEW Truck their untill they catch the little AS *^%$#'s, I will just go to another ramp


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

what's shitty is, the FWC is 50 feet away.


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*



> *John B. (12/7/2008)*what's shitty is, the FWC is 50 feet away.


Ain't that a bitch.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

If i caught em in the act id fuck their shit up


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Damn that sucks. I'd just buy spray paint and try and do my own artwork to make it look a lil' better rather than spend the $$$ fixing it. I'd punch the first person I saw in the face.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Wow. I launch there all the time and have never had a problem.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Sorry this happened to you...on a side not I would get some spray cans myself hunt the little fuckers down and spray their face and see if they like it.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

I am going to go back there again (I think- I have calmed down a little since the incident) but I will adjust my parking position so that there are less places in the dark for the little bastards to feel safe stadning there spraying.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Well if i'm driving by and they are doing so shit like that it's on.:banghead


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

we were there friday night, I saw your truck when I got there. I didn't notice any graffiti on it but I parked to the left of you and didn't go to the right. WhenI came back in I didn't see anyone around your truck, but while I was loading up my boat, I saw a redNissan X-terra come skidding into the parking area. The X-terra was still there whenI left. I guess I got lucky and called it a night before the BS started. I use that launch all the time late at night and have never had a problem. If you didn't make a police report you should and maybe they can patrol out there a little better. I have seen all sorts of unsavory characters out there at night.I am really sorry to here that iot happened to you, that had to really piss you off,especially after dealing with the wind waves and cold on friday night.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

That sucks!! :banghead:banghead

Time to brown primer the whole truck.


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

That sucks:nonono


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

:hoppingmad Everyone dies in a five mile radius.:blownaway


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

It wasn't those guys we hada problem without there...it was the FWC...Right Joel??:banghead:banghead


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

get yourself one of the battery powered cameras with the red light that flashes {the fake ones from spencers} put them in the front window and the side window when they see the camera they want $uck with it. i used this method a couple of times where i use to live there was little punks that use to put simplexes in my drive way bought a couple of those cameras and that was the last time i ever had nails in the driveway, you just have to outsmart them little bastards


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

I go there to fish all the time and it is always different kids painting down there...But I defintely understand...I was going to work in Gulf Breeze at about 3:30am one morning and there were some kids painting down there....They had painted the entire road under the trussel with white paint and I drove right through it....thought it was water til daylight came and the paint had already dried on....I was furious but what could I do it was almost 4 hours later. I think it is cool that they have somewhere that they can graffiti but really some of them go WAY TO FAR.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Hey, are you the girl that was down at 17th with the sheephead??? A forum member took a pic of a girl, and posted I think today..

either way..Welcome


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Thats her! haha..That girls a fishing machine..


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

Yes....hahahaha


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

*RE: 17th st bridge launch- be wary of late night parking- my truck vandalized with graffiti*

_Oh and thanks for the Welcome.....And really I'm not a machine I just love to fish. hahaha_


----------

